# I have been married for 17 years!



## littlek

I am proud of us. We were young when we married and alot of marriages just don't last these days! soo when I think about how long 17 years is I am very proud of my husband and I. We've been through alot over these long years. We have been through hell and back together, but we made it! & I'm sure all of our problems aren't over yet but we'll make it through them together! He is my rock! And just like in any relationship we've had those times that we didn't think we would make it through, but there is always a way!! So if you are ever interested in talking to me, want advice, want to talk, check out my profile and message me or how ever youd like to communicate


----------



## Rob774

Yes because at 17 years of marriage... you have all the answers!

Just kidding, congrats on making it 17 years.


----------



## Kaynaz

Hello there...

Glad to hear and congratulation 

Communication can do lot of help and we are glad you are with us...

regards
Kaynaz


----------



## Rafaelinan

Hey congrats! You're right about that.. not all relationships make it through the end and I'm glad to hear about your story. I'll definitely message you when I need some advice.

Stay happy!


----------

